# Sterling's Kauai Report (on-going)



## Kauai Kid (Oct 7, 2013)

Aloha:  Kapa'a Coconut Festival - Lotsa events,booths, music in Kaapa yesterday 10/6 and today 10/7.

Close to a street party Sat and Sunday

It is a must do event.

Had a great time.

Sterling


----------



## chellej (Oct 7, 2013)

Us too....it was great fun


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 8, 2013)

*Sterling:  Kauai Trip Report (on-going)*

Bad experience with Lotus Garden Restaurant in Princeville.

Extremely slow service, watered down soy sauce (no kidding), and things overcooked.  $28 for two with a couple sodas.  Overpriced for what you get.

Just my biased opinion.


Sterling

Had a great burrito at Federico's in the PV shopping center.  Wasn't fast but worth waiting for.

Sterling

Potholeville.

Especially bad around the library and pretty bad at most speed bumps.

Sterling


----------



## daventrina (Oct 8, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Just my biased opinion.
> Sterling


Now if you Brother owned it and you said the overcooked, overpriced food was exceptional .... that would be a biased opinion.

On the other hand ... yours is just your honest opinion 

With which some may agree and others disagree... 
In any case thanks for the heads up.


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2013)

You're going to have to go on a diet with all this eating out.
Thanks for the post, we're always looking for new places. How's the weather
Been? Don't forget to cool off with a shave ice.


----------



## kwindham (Oct 9, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Potholeville.
> 
> Especially bad around the library and pretty bad at most speed bumps.
> 
> Sterling



True!   :hysterical:


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Sterlings - I merged your trip report posts - please post your updates in this thread.  Have fun!


----------



## chellej (Oct 9, 2013)

slip said:


> You're going to have to go on a diet with all this eating out.
> Thanks for the post, we're always looking for new places. How's the weather
> Been? Don't forget to cool off with a shave ice.



We had a pretty hard rain in Kapaa yesterday morning but as usual it cleared up nice...went to Hanalei bay......had a view showers but not enough to get out of the water....Had wishing well....yummmm!


Sterling.....Where are you staying?


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2013)

49 days and I'm there so leave some good weather for me.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 9, 2013)

Some good waves today at Kealia Beach.  Had a blast riding some of those.  Crazy traffic around Kapaa today and it's supposed to worse on Thursday.


----------



## slip (Oct 9, 2013)

Boy, is every Tugger on Kauai right now?
Not me.


----------



## chellej (Oct 10, 2013)

Went to spouting horn today after Lunch at Fish Express  and then on to the Kauai Coffee plantation.  Lovely day...saw turtles at spouting horn....yummy coffee, turtle ice cream at the coffee company......Finished with the Right slice Parmesean Asparagus pepper pie...double yummy.


Lots of folks snorkeling at Lawai beach


----------



## blakebr (Oct 10, 2013)

slip said:


> Boy, is every Tugger on Kauai right now?
> Not me.



Not us.  We were there two weeks ago. :whoopie:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 10, 2013)

*Alii Kai II update Number*

There is a fone number to check on the special assessment and schedule for Alii Kai II.

808-445-1116 from 10am to 5 pm Pacific Standard Time

Monday-Friday

Don't hold your breath--so far I have received no reply from two calls.:annoyed:


Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 10, 2013)

*Larry the computer guy onthe Northshore of Kauai*

Lap top died with an error of "bad image XXJll+++_+&&*%$#"

Larry picked up my Toshiba yesterday within 15 minutes of the time he said he'd arrive.

He delivered it back today around noon fully functioning,several hours before the original estimated time.

Five star in my book and I'd use him again without question.

Akamai Computer Technologies
Larry Kopesky
808-826-1042
cell:  808-346-1449
larry@akamaicomputers.com
www.akamaicomputers.com


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 11, 2013)

*Good eats in Hanalei*

Hanalei Gourmet has great beer battered fish and chips and awesome Rubens.

Three pieces of fish and 2.5" thick Ruben on premium rye.

We came back with one piece of fish and half a Ruben.

Clients seemed to be about a 50/50 mix of locals and tourists.

My rating five star.  Bosses rating 5 star.  

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 11, 2013)

slip said:


> You're going to have to go on a diet with all this eating out.
> Thanks for the post, we're always looking for new places. How's the weather
> Been? Don't forget to cool off with a shave ice.



Just found out the special assessment for Alii Kai is over $3K/wk.  Will have to start eating cup o noodles.

Got a really good buy on thick loin tip steaks for $4.99/lb at Foodland--grilled along with some sauteed sweet onions--yum.

Weather the first few days was too hot during the afternoon.  Perfect in the morning.  Last nite we slept with blankets 71 this morning.  Today's temps perfect.  Only rain has been at nite  except for a 5 min shower heading to Kaapa.


Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 11, 2013)

*Computer Repair*



DeniseM said:


> Hi Sterlings - I merged your trip report posts - please post your updates in this thread.  Have fun!



Aloha Denise:  I put the computer repair guy separately so it wouldn't be buried in my trip report.  Maybe that should be in one of those permanent posts so Tuggers with a computer problem could find it more easily???


Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 11, 2013)

*Wai'oli Hui'ia Church*

Picked up a few items about 830 pm last nite after choir practice.

Naomi Yokotake, the choir director, gave her approval years ago for a Haole like me to sing with the choir at the Wai'oli Hui'ia.

Green church on the mountain side of the road in Hanalei.  Service 10am -11 am Sunday, Naomi has a flawless soprano voice..

You'll hear some beautiful Hawaiian singing and pretty good preaching too.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Oct 11, 2013)

Sounds like a great time. 
How long will it take them to do all the work at the Ali Kai?

Is there still road construction where they are working on the walking/bike path
Or is that done?


----------



## kwindham (Oct 11, 2013)

slip said:


> Boy, is every Tugger on Kauai right now?
> Not me.



Not me!  

But one day again soon, very soon!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 11, 2013)

Don't know how long Alii Kai II refurb will take--longer than what they project.:hysterical:

Didn't see any construction equipment by bike path.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks Sterling. 

Did they say when they will start?

Kwindham
I'm right with you but I only have 47 days.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 11, 2013)

I haven't even got the official notice of the upgrade yet.  What I know was passed on by a fellow tugger.

Poor job of informing owners so far.  :annoyed:

Sterling


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Oct 12, 2013)

*Soon to be there. ..*

Aloha...
Counting down the days, we leave for Kauai 10/27 for 2+ wks!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 12, 2013)

*Lighthouse Bistro*



chellej said:


> We had a pretty hard rain in Kapaa yesterday morning but as usual it cleared up nice...went to Hanalei bay......had a view showers but not enough to get out of the water....Had wishing well....yummmm!
> 
> 
> Sterling.....Where are you staying?



Too late for lunch..to early for supper. Their BBQ sandwich with cole slaw and fries is right up there with the best that Texas has.  Five star in my opinion.

Sterling


----------



## Jim Bryan (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for the reports Sterling!


----------



## kwindham (Oct 13, 2013)

Kauai is calling me, *LOUDLY*!


----------



## chellej (Oct 13, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Too late for lunch..to early for supper. Their BBQ sandwich with cole slaw and fries is right up there with the best that Texas has.  Five star in my opinion.
> 
> Sterling




Darn....we were by there Friday and just missed lunch (ended at 230 and we were there at 239)  and all they had was the bar menu and DB did not want to sit at the bar so we left....

Went to the Luau at Kilohana....food as expected....luau fare but the drinks were great (open bar) and the show was really good.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 13, 2013)

*Improving HI Economy*

Here it is mid Oct, allegedly low season, and the roads are packed, the church was standing room only this morning, all parking spots were taken at the grocery store, the store has been out of stock for several items over several days.

Store manager said they weren't expecting such heavy sales this time of year.

One of the checkers said she was so glad to have her job back after being laid off for 5.5 months.

Great news for Hawaiians.  

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 14, 2013)

*Great 99 cent Kauai iPhone Beach Guide*



chellej said:


> Us too....it was great fun



Eleven drownings and many more close calls this year on Kauai!!!

This iPhone beach guide offers timely info on beach conditions, beaches protected with lifeguards and info you'd find in guidebooks.  :whoopie:

beachtoolz.com

From Hawaiian Airlines Oct/Nov 2013 magazine.  

Sterling


----------



## kwindham (Oct 14, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Eleven drownings and many more close calls this year on Kauai!!!
> 
> This iPhone beach guide offers timely info on beach conditions, beaches protected with lifeguards and info you'd find in guidebooks.  :whoopie:
> 
> ...



Good info to have!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 14, 2013)

*Alii Kai II Upgrade Schedule*



Kauai Kid said:


> I haven't even got the official notice of the upgrade yet.  What I know was passed on by a fellow tugger.
> 
> Poor job of informing owners so far.  :annoyed:
> 
> Sterling



I got the official word this morning, 10/14/13, the upgrades are to start in January of 2014 and be completed by September 2014.  That is 17 units to be completely upgraded in 9 months...bet we will see that schedule slide.  One unit has already been upgraded.  Alii Kai owners have a total of 18 units. 

The special assessment is $3288 per week  due Nov 2, 2013 and it can be paid with a credit card so you get frequent flyer miles.  

If you are an Alii Kai II owner call Tom Deinet at 808-445-1116 from 10am-5pm PST Monday-Friday for details and other payment options.

Sterling


----------



## chellej (Oct 15, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Here it is mid Oct, allegedly low season, and the roads are packed, the church was standing room only this morning, all parking spots were taken at the grocery store, the store has been out of stock for several items over several days.
> 
> Store manager said they weren't expecting such heavy sales this time of year.
> 
> ...



Flew home last night....lots of thunder and lightning....told my DH the island wanted me to stay but he didn't buy it. :annoyed: So I am back in 57 degrees...and going down into 30's at night.

I was very surprised how busy it was for Oct.   We went to Kee Beach and cars were parked clear back to the gardens and folks walking in.  The luau was packed and so was  the cruise.  Shell resort was booked full....glad too see that things are picking up


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 17, 2013)

*What to do with your inheritance from your rich Uncle*

Your can buy a unit at Alii Kai I, right on the bluff at Princeville.

asking $499,000
2 br 2 bath
A whopping 886 sq ft
Fully furnished
Taxes $2390/year
Association Fees $6768/yr
Taxes+Association Fees = $9158/yr or $763.17/mo
Insurance costs unknown
That is only $563/sq ft  

Sterling


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2013)

And you can get two at twice the price.


----------



## Fisch (Oct 17, 2013)

slip said:


> And you can get two at twice the price.



:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Fisch (Oct 17, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Your can buy a unit at Alii Kai I, right on the bluff at Princeville.
> 
> asking $499,000
> 2 br 2 bath
> ...



Where's the link.  I can sell me first born.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 17, 2013)

*Mediterranean Gourmet Luau*

Mixed review-some good some very bad:

GOOD POINTS

Convenient to Princeville
Extremely scenic drive with 5 mph curves and breathtaking scenery
Good food for a buffet
Great location--arrive early to see breakers hitting reef
Strange singing--people actually harmonizing rare for these days :hysterical:  
One free drink included in price
Friendly staff remembered us from 18 months ago
Exotic dancing, beautiful girls and handsome guys, and many costume changes to beautiful Hawaiian music
Explanation of hand movement meanings
Starts on Tuesdays at 6pm--get there early and let aloha flow over you

BAD POINTS
Totally inconsiderate table of four haoles talking so loudly during the warm up music prior to the buffet.  Couldn't hear the MC at times.  Ignored the request for silence during the Pule (prayer) prior to start of buffet.  Members of three adjacent tables talked to management about them and finally they cut down the volume to a tolerable level.

Too many people crammed into facility.  We couldn't even see the stage at times, however there was a space carved into the middle of the restaurant and one dancer performed directly in front of us.

Incredibly hot in our area because in certain locations in the restaurant there are no fans in certain areas to keep customers cooler.

Be sure there is a designated driver for the trip back because the road is even curvier and darker at night.

Highlight of the evening was seeing Hanalei Bay with a full moon and necking with my best girl ever for a few minutes.  Met her 43 years ago.  Beautiful then and even more so now.  

Sterling


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for the post Sterling. Sounds like you had a good time even with the
Bad points. Something about Kauai that makes us all feel a little younger. 
DW and I have our 29th anniversary this weekend and are planning for our
30th on Kauai next year.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 18, 2013)

slip said:


> Thanks for the post Sterling. Sounds like you had a good time even with the
> Bad points. Something about Kauai that makes us all feel a little younger.
> DW and I have our 29th anniversary this weekend and are planning for our
> 30th on Kauai next year.



You just might consider reaffirming your wedding vows next year at Wai'oli Hui'ia Church in Hanalei.  We did a few years ago and it was really more meaningful than our wedding.

Only place we could find a white mumu and a white aloha shirt was Hilo Hatties.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 18, 2013)

*Royal Coconut Coast, ie Kaapa area renamed*

Soon to be called the CONGESTION COAST.  Especially bad since authorities have shut down the northbound Belt-Way by-pass.  Southbound Beltway still open which allows a sizzling 35 mph limit.

Two weeks ago it would have bugged me.  Now it doesn't even matter.  That's what Kauai does to me.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Sterling. DW is looking into locations as I'm typing this. 
We know we want some Hawaiian tradition with the ceremony. That church is
Great!

I get stuck in that traffic a lot too but it never bothers me at all. It doesn't take
Me long to get on Hawaiian time.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 19, 2013)

*Hawaiian Heritage and History Teacher*

We had dinner last nite at CJ's Steakhouse in Princeville with a retired elementary teacher.  We had grilled Mahi Mahi and Naomi had enormous sauteed Hanalei shrimp plus their huge salad bar and wine...$120 with tip.

Naomi is 50% Hawaiian and visits elementary schools around Kauai to teach Hawaiian studies to Hawaiian kids who have no idea Hawaii had Kings and Queens, can't speak a single word of Hawaiian, and have no idea what message the hula hands are speaking..not to worry..the kids are fascinated and great learners and by the time Naomi is through they will be able to speak fluent Hawaiian with their elders.  

She says even if there isn't a single drop of Hawaiian blood in some of these kids they become Hawaiian by just living on or visiting the islands.

A lot of wisdom in that statement--I've certainly changed by visiting Hawaii since 1986.  Biggest complement I've ever received was when a Hawaiian said I was a Hawaiian wrapped in Haole skin.

I'd like to attend her Hawaiian studies myself.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 20, 2013)

*Best bannana ever*

Got some bannanas at the grocery with a sticker grown on kauai.

give them a try-- 6 star in my book


sterling


----------



## Fisch (Oct 20, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Got some bannanas at the grocery with a sticker grown on kauai.
> 
> give them a try-- 6 star in my book
> 
> ...



We like the apple bananas at the Farmer Markets.  And starfruit....


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 20, 2013)

I like the apple bannanas too but these bananas grown on Kauai weere even better than apple bananas in my opinion.

Hawaii spoils you for Dole bananas like we get on the mainland.

Also the Hawaiian grown tomatoes at the farmer's markets are far superior to those in the grocery store.


Sterling


----------



## Chrispee (Oct 20, 2013)

I love the local produce on Kauai, but am saddened by the large (and increasing) presence of Monsanto's farming and seed operations.  I cringe every time I drive to Polihale.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 22, 2013)

*Hawaiian Music*

Listening to three great Hawaiian vocalists on Na Mele PBS 730 pm Mpnday.

Absolutely NO HAWAIIAN MUSIC on Kauai AM or FM.

Lotsa Regaaie and calipso music but no Hawaiian.

Sterling


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 24, 2013)

*Wai'oli hui'ia church in hanalei--green one*

The Preacher (Kahu Alpha Goto and his wife Pam) are touring Japan are safe in spite of the typhoon aiming at the Japanese islands.  

Sterling


----------



## zora (Oct 28, 2013)

Fisch said:


> We like the apple bananas at the Farmer Markets.  And starfruit....



Try the local papaya and rambutan (like a lichee covered w/ soft prickles). :whoopie:


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 28, 2013)

*Kauai Weather 5-26 Oct 2013*

Most humid trip ever to the Islands.  Like New Orleans in the summer.  Yuck  

Sterling


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2013)

30 days til Maui, then off to Kauai. Hopefully the humidity will break by
Then. But since we had some snow flurries already this year, I'm not going
To worry to much.


----------



## danb (Oct 28, 2013)

*Sticky in Oahu*

We have had Kona winds for the last few days and high humidity. Looks like it might have changed today, beautiful blue sky and cool.


----------



## itchyfeet (Oct 28, 2013)

We're on North Shore of Kauai right now.  It has been very humid since we arrived last Sun.  This is our first trip and may be our last -- do not like humidity.  I'm thankful we have air conditioning.  What time of year would it be less humid?
We'v been to the other islands and have never experienced humidity like this.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 28, 2013)

We've been going to Kauai for over 26 years:  summer, fall, winter, and spring--or as close to those seasons as possible.

Locals I've know for over 20 years said they have never experienced humidity like the last few weeks.

Hopefully it will pass and isn't something permanent.

Sterling


----------



## slip (Oct 28, 2013)

That is one reason that I always make sure there is AC where I stay. I would
Say most times I don't need it but I get miserable with high humidity so knowing
I can get some relief always makes me feel better. Some people can handle
Humidity better than others and I learned long ago, I can't. 

I've been lucky during my stays and have only had a few days of really high
Humidity. I just took the outdoors in small doses and it forced me to relax 
More.


----------



## Stressy (Oct 28, 2013)

Kauai Kid said:


> Listening to three great Hawaiian vocalists on Na Mele PBS 730 pm Mpnday.
> 
> Absolutely NO HAWAIIAN MUSIC on Kauai AM or FM.
> 
> ...




Sterling, Try this 
http://kkcr.org/schedule.html


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 29, 2013)

*Princeville Potholes*

Glad to report that the main drag in PV is being repaved.

Should have been done a couple years ago.

Sterling


----------



## Jwerking (Oct 29, 2013)

Ugh - humidity in Hawaii - we are going to be there for 2.5 months starting in mid-Dec and hope it is not an issue.  We have only visited in summer previously and selected HI because it was comfortable in the middle of summer versus hot and humid SE beaches.  But I must admit, there were some times when it was a bit humid but not horrible.

I don't think we have AC in any of timeshares we are staying - didn't think that it would even be an issue during the winter.  But do hate that sticky wet rag feeling!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 29, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> Ugh - humidity in Hawaii - we are going to be there for 2.5 months starting in mid-Dec and hope it is not an issue.  We have only visited in summer previously and selected HI because it was comfortable in the middle of summer versus hot and humid SE beaches.  But I must admit, there were some times when it was a bit humid but not horrible.
> 
> I don't think we have AC in any of timeshares we are staying - didn't think that it would even be an issue during the winter.  But do hate that sticky wet rag feeling!



Don't let my post scare you--like I mentioned we've been going for years and this humidity thing has never been an issue before.  Most unusual--locals had never experienced it before either.

Sterling


----------



## Lv2Trvl (Oct 30, 2013)

*Trades have returned*

Aloha
We arrived on island Sunday.  Yes, first couple days were hot and humid.  But the trades have returned and today has been beautiful!  Humidity down


----------



## artringwald (Oct 30, 2013)

In 2004 we stayed in Poipu and it was hot, humid, and breezeless for most of the week. We were glad we had AC. The other 13 times we've stayed on Kauai, we really haven't needed AC.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Oct 31, 2013)

zora said:


> Try the local papaya and rambutan (like a lichee covered w/ soft prickles). :whoopie:



Does the rambutan taste like a lichee?


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 1, 2013)

What fruits will be in season when we are there over the Xmas holidays?  Will miss the mangos from the summer season!

We are staying at the Lawai Beach Resort in Poipu.  Will plan to hit the Costco in Kapaa upon arrival and pickup some items - there will be 5 adults.  Will definitely pick up some wine and beer.  My daughters are really into sushi now - so I guess we will get some raw fish - poke - is that correct?  Must this be eaten within 1 day?

What other type of local food do they carry at Costco - do they have Kalua pig, marinated teriyaki beef?  Is the fruit there locally sourced?

What grocery store should I use to fill out the rest of our needs?


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 1, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> What fruits will be in season when we are there over the Xmas holidays?  Will miss the mangos from the summer season!
> 
> We are staying at the Lawai Beach Resort in Poipu.  Will plan to hit the Costco in Kapaa upon arrival and pickup some items - there will be 5 adults.  Will definitely pick up some wine and beer.  My daughters are really into sushi now - so I guess we will get some raw fish - poke - is that correct?  Must this be eaten within 1 day?
> 
> ...


check out the Farmers Markets.  There are at least three in the area - Kauai Community College (you go right past it on the main highway out of Lihue heading toward the tree tunnel road to Koloa), in the vacant field next to the Mariott, and in the new shopping center next to the traffic circle on the way to Lawai Beach.  I don't recall the exact, days, but I know they are near or on the weekend because we often visit on our way to Poipu or within a day or two of arrival.  

Mo betta stuff at the markets.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 1, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> check out the Farmers Markets.  There are at least three in the area - Kauai Community College (you go right past it on the main highway out of Lihue heading toward the tree tunnel road to Koloa), in the vacant field next to the Mariott, and in the new shopping center next to the traffic circle on the way to Lawai Beach.  I don't recall the exact, days, but I know they are near or on the weekend because we often visit on our way to Poipu or within a day or two of arrival.
> 
> Mo betta stuff at the markets.



The farmers markets are great. Here's a schedule:

http://www.tastingkauai.com/farmers-markets/

Don't be late for the Monday noon one at the Koloa Ball Park. All the good stuff will be gone within an hour. The Wednesday one at the Kukuiula Shopping Village is more upscale, but lasts longer, and you can enjoy the free music. If you don't mind waiting in line, try some pie from The Right Slice table.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 1, 2013)

artringwald said:


> The farmers markets are great. Here's a schedule:
> 
> http://www.tastingkauai.com/farmers-markets/
> 
> Don't be late for the Monday noon one at the Koloa Ball Park. All the good stuff will be gone within an hour. The Wednesday one at the Kukuiula Shopping Village is more upscale, but lasts longer, and you can enjoy the free music. If you don't mind waiting in line, try some pie from The Right Slice table.



And don't forget to bring  your reusable grocery bags from home with you.  Kauai banned plastic grocery bags, so if you want something with a handle to carry your stuff, bring your own or hope that you can find someone at the market selling reusable bags.


----------



## MuranoJo (Nov 1, 2013)

I'd also consider a stop at Foodland.  Last few times we were there, they had a great selection of 'local' foods there in a deli area.  Some were pre-packaged for a take-n-go.


----------



## zora (Nov 3, 2013)

BJRSanDiego said:


> Does the rambutan taste like a lichee?



It's similar and there are a couple of farms that sell rambutan to costco. And costco sells poke (small cubes of raw fish seasoned with oil, salt, a little chili, and either onion, seaweed, or other seasonings) but I prefer to get my poke from either the fish market or the supermarket.  

And definitely check out the farmers market.


----------



## Jwerking (Nov 5, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> And don't forget to bring  your reusable grocery bags from home with you.  Kauai banned plastic grocery bags, so if you want something with a handle to carry your stuff, bring your own or hope that you can find someone at the market selling reusable bags.



??? Do they have NO bags when you purchase groceries or do they have paper bags?


----------



## ouaifer (Nov 5, 2013)

Jwerking said:


> ??? Do they have NO bags when you purchase groceries or do they have paper bags?



_They now have paper bags...and the farmer's markets are allowed to use the plastic bags.  Also, the produce section in the supermarkets now have plastic bags.  It is not as restrictive as it was when it first became law.

However, you will need your own bag at WalMart or you will have to buy one of theirs._


----------

